# See You at the Bridge!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She sounds like a wonderful companion! I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A golden loss is always so hard. Your Dutchy sounds like she won over your heart to goldens. I have gone through two golden losses and though I still think of them often it is with a warm smile and not a tear. I am a better person having know them. I'm glad you opened your home to a new golden love it is certainly the best way to fill the void. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I lost my last two Goldens within eight months of each other, last year. One from Old Dog Vestibular/stroke and the other from a stomach blockage. They were 15 and 12. I chose to honor their lives and companionship by getting a lovely old rescue dog. I've had her a whole week tomorrow.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Carraig said:


> I lost my last two Goldens within eight months of each other, last year. One from Old Dog Vestibular/stroke and the other from a stomach blockage. They were 15 and 12. I chose to honor their lives and companionship by getting a lovely old rescue dog. I've had her a whole week tomorrow.



That's beautiful, Carraig. 

And to both of you--, that's a great way to memorialize your love for your past companion.

I hope your new companions give you many years of love and contentment.

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your Duchy sounds like she was a beautiful girl and had a great spirit. They really dig into our hearts and never let us go no matter how long it has been since they past. 
It is nice that you shared her story with us and a nice way to memorialize her. She is happy that you got another golden to share that love with and to keep the golden in your life. She is with all of our pups running at the bridge till we can be with them again.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I think both our girls will bring us a lot of joy goldengirl. Oddly enough, the female I lost in December, was also named Duchess, or "Chessie".


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Duchess was a lovely girl they leave a very big hole in your heart.
I to lost two dogs very close to each other very suddenly and they are now pain free and happy playing at the bridge with all the other lovely Goldens.
I too have two more goldens now both rescue very sad stories for both of them but i feel its what my Sadie and Meg would have wanted.

Maggie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

One thing--we are always ready to read about and see pictures of lost loves. most of us have experineced it, know the heartache and grief of our losses--and other's losses. I once had a Duchess also. She was an English Setter, a great quail dog, a wonderful buddy. She was about 5 when sometone tossed poisoned hamburger meat into our back yard and she was the dog that got it and it killed her--my Dad had a necropsy done as we had 3 other huntng dogs and we had to know what killed my Duchess.

These dogs, no matter the breed, were loved, loved us and live in our hearts forever. You did right to honor your "Duchy".


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lovely tribute to your golden girl - Dutchy- she will be waiting at the bridge with our loved companions.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I AM so sorry for your loss..... when i read your words here... well, i have no words... i only want you to send a lot of hugs!!
take care... erin and lois


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your memories of Duchy - it looks like goldens will always be in your heart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Duchy has no ills, no pain and no lingering sickness. She is well and playing hard as she waits for you to join her. On That special moment when you are reuntied she'll remember all the love and devotion you gave her and walk proudly by your side across the Bridge. Play Hard Sweet Girl.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your Duchy's story with us. I have no doubt that she is watching over you from the Bridge until you meet again.


----------

